# Randy



## bikerchicspain (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do with a Randy old tort,?
He is humping anything and everything,
So he is in solitary but not happy,

He paces up and down all day, eats less, and if I put him with the others he just humps them all day and most of the night, he even humps a ceramic tort I have, a yearling and a male,:shy:

I cannot leave him with the others as he is stressing them to much


----------



## Cameron (Apr 5, 2011)

give him a little hump doll. put that ceramic tortoise in with him and let him get his jollies.


----------



## Herpard (Apr 5, 2011)

My Hermann Male has a Ceramic Tortoise and mounts it for Hours!

He seems quite happy with it & it keeps him quiet...well apart from the squeeky noises he makes when humping it lol


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 5, 2011)

Errrrrr!
Slight problem he has broken the ceramic tort,it's head fell of....


----------



## TortBrain (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry but Lmfao!!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow that is some serious humping going on, lol


----------



## exoticsdr (Apr 5, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> Errrrrr!
> Slight problem he has broken the ceramic tort,it's head fell of....



aaahhhh, to be young again! hahaha


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 5, 2011)

That's too funny! Way to go boy!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is funny! I hope he was not traumatized by the head falling off, hahaha. Thanks for the morning laugh! We recently purchased a very heavy garden statue of a sulcata. Maybe something like that would last longer?


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 5, 2011)

lol!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

What a way to start the day!! LMAO!! I bet he didn't even notice the head is missing, he is way to busy getting his groove on!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 5, 2011)

Give him an old shoe. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R3BYCT5oWw


----------



## Angi (Apr 5, 2011)

I have turtle, tortoise and other garden statues made of all kinds of material. One made of cement and one made of hard rubber. Maybe you shoud go tort statue shopping for something that he can't hurt or get hurt on. You should try looking at torts made for kids to play with. You would probably have more luck with this shopping online.


----------



## Angi (Apr 5, 2011)

I have turtle, tortoise and other garden statues made of all kinds of material. One made of cement and one made of hard rubber. Maybe you shoud go tort statue shopping for something that he can't hurt or get hurt on. You should try looking at torts made for kids to play with. You would probably have more luck with this shopping online.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 5, 2011)

Tried the shoes,no interest,
Anyone heard of a spurthigh Russian, he was humping pumpkin my Russian today whilst cleaning them out..
The thing is all the females are twice the size of him but he doesn't care.
Now I have gotta go find another ceramic tort with a good head on it,

I think the ceramic torts head fell of when he was trying oral sex..lol


----------

